# Planning for next year



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

I am planning to go to Portugal for 6/8weeks leaving at the end of January. I would not envisage moving too far once I arrive so i would probably only want to stay at 2 or3 sites on the coast when I get to Portugal. Has anyone any recomendations.
Many thanks Crimpleken


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Portugal*

Crimpleken,

I know this is probably a silly question, but you have checked out the campsite reviews?


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi we stayed www.campingriaformosa.com its a new site so not busy, ptiches vary in size but reasonable price and good facilities. If you are into wild parking could give you a few good sites. Have a wonderful time perhaps we will see you down there?


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi - You didn't say which coast, so I am assuming the Algarve. We stayed at the Valverde campsite near Luz/Lagos. It's in the ACSI campsite book and was 13 Euros a night. However, I think if you stay a longer period you can negotiate a lower rate.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

If you are in the C&CC send for their Winter Sun brochure, cost £10 which is refunded when you book a holiday. If not a member suggest you join as the rates in their brochure are good, and you can go independent of rallies if you wish. 
Dribbling over my copy this pm working out my route and stays. Good value for money and no currency surcharge guarantee!


----------

